# changing from synthroid due to lactose used as ingredient



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I am 2 days off of synthroid and on Levoxyl, I am feeling better, not swelling as much, and I had been having breakouts on my face that I had not thought about until I saw that it had the Acacia in it and since I have come off of the synthroid and have been taking benedryl due to allergic reactions to lactose in other medications I had been taking, the breakouts have been going away. I am now off of all medications that had lactose in them and I think it is going to make a big difference. I had been taking topamax for quite a while for migrains, had never had kidney stones before and I started getting a lot of kidney stones and started getting a lot of sinus infections that would almost always turn into bronchitus and would have to go through at least 2 different types of antibiotics to get rid of anything. And my potassium would all of the sudden just dissapear and drop to like 2.3 and have to go to emergency room to get potassium through arm. I receintly learned that taking potassium together with Dyazide will make your potassium drop. Something they just released information on. And just now when I realized that I was having reactions to the lactose and whey in things, changed from the dyazide to aldactone for fluid and changed from regular topamax to the topamax sprinkle caps because those are the only topamax that did not have lactose in them. And any other medications that worked for migrains either did not mixed with the thyroid meds or had lactose in them. but since coming off all meds with lactose in them, along with taking benedryl for the reactions, I have dropped 8 pounds of fluid and it has only been 3 days. So I am hopeful now on the new thyroid medications will start working a lot better since I don't have to deal with the allergic reactions.
I have always been allergic to milk but something in the last month or so kicked some allergic reactions into high gear and I would wake up with my eyes swollen almost shut. I don't know why all of the sudden I became this sensative to the lactose in the meds. maby the synthroid did it since it is trying to regulate my metabalism. I don't know. But whatever happened, I can not handle the lactose in any medication now.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank goodness you figured out what was causing your problems!! I hope you continue to improve! Keep us informed!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mccreel said:


> Well I am 2 days off of synthroid and on Levoxyl, I am feeling better, not swelling as much, and I had been having breakouts on my face that I had not thought about until I saw that it had the Acacia in it and since I have come off of the synthroid and have been taking benedryl due to allergic reactions to lactose in other medications I had been taking, the breakouts have been going away. I am now off of all medications that had lactose in them and I think it is going to make a big difference. I had been taking topamax for quite a while for migrains, had never had kidney stones before and I started getting a lot of kidney stones and started getting a lot of sinus infections that would almost always turn into bronchitus and would have to go through at least 2 different types of antibiotics to get rid of anything. And my potassium would all of the sudden just dissapear and drop to like 2.3 and have to go to emergency room to get potassium through arm. I receintly learned that taking potassium together with Dyazide will make your potassium drop. Something they just released information on. And just now when I realized that I was having reactions to the lactose and whey in things, changed from the dyazide to aldactone for fluid and changed from regular topamax to the topamax sprinkle caps because those are the only topamax that did not have lactose in them. And any other medications that worked for migrains either did not mixed with the thyroid meds or had lactose in them. but since coming off all meds with lactose in them, along with taking benedryl for the reactions, I have dropped 8 pounds of fluid and it has only been 3 days. So I am hopeful now on the new thyroid medications will start working a lot better since I don't have to deal with the allergic reactions.
> I have always been allergic to milk but something in the last month or so kicked some allergic reactions into high gear and I would wake up with my eyes swollen almost shut. I don't know why all of the sudden I became this sensative to the lactose in the meds. maby the synthroid did it since it is trying to regulate my metabalism. I don't know. But whatever happened, I can not handle the lactose in any medication now.


That is some story about the lactose!! I am so so glad you figured this out and double glad the edema is moving along. That is a lot of water weight for 3 days.

You have had such a rough time of it. Thank you for sharing your story so that it may benefit others.


----------



## mccreel (Apr 13, 2010)

I hope it keeps working. I lost another 2 pounds of water weight as of today. The lowest I have been in a month. I was takin off of milk when I was a baby because it would give me kidney infections, or at least give me an allergic reaction that was like a kidney infections which feels like the same thing. I can eat cheese and drink milk in small amounts but if I eat it more than 2 or 3 days in a row (more than once a day) I end up with a kidney infection every time. I never even though about the lactose in the drugs. My husband thinks it is stupid that they use lactose as a binder when there are so many people allergic to lactose. I also take a pill form rx form of progesterone, and there is a warning on it because they put peanut oil in it. I have not had any allergic reactions to any kind of nuts or peanuts, but that just blew my mind. Why would they do that? I have even gone through over the counter meds and the generic benedryl had lactose in it. So I can not take generic benedryl. The name brand don't. So I can't buy generic bendryl anymore. I had to get the lequigil of clariton because the redi-tabs and regular tabs or clariton has lactose, I looked at alivert and it did not, same medication but it had aspertame in and aspertame ALWASY triggers a migrain in me about 20 min after I ingest it. Due to lactose I have to not use generic and use name brand immodium as well. It is just mind boggeling to me how many medications, Rx and over the counter, use this as a binder. Completly stupid idea as fas as I am concerned. I would like to start a protest if I knew how.


----------

